# Brown's Racing Loft Under way



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Well do to only having 8x8 loft and it getting crowded I have started on new 8x8 loft for racing team to get them out of breeder loft. My plan is to expand this one in the spring but I wanted to get something built to get them out of the other loft quickly and with weather and money this is best I could do right now. I will get some pictures up later today hopefully as I am trying to get it done today we shall see though.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Thats great that your building another loft don't forget to post pics


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i wanna see your old loft too by the way.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Well here is pic to the old loft which now is the breeding loft.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Here is few photo's of the new racing loft. I plan to expand it by another 12 feet in the spring but this will work for now to keep breeder loft from getting over crowded. It's 8x8 and all I got left to do to it is put trap in and the aviary and then I will wait till spring to slap paint job on it.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks good how much did you spend on materials.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

I think I got about 450 in this 8x8 loft thats count aviary and all. I got materials just weather didn't hold up to get it done today. So after paint and everything be just shy of 500 not bad I don't think. I plan to do the expansion in march or april when its warmer weather but before it gets to hot.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

no inside picture of both loft?


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Here are some pictures of inside of the breeder loft that I have had built for a while. I will get some pictures of inside of new loft soon as I get perches up.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Good job- and the price is right too!


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

You have some really talented pigeons to be able to cling to walls like that


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

wow nice loft and good pigeons.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks pretty big inside.


----------

